
The Top Mistakes with Non-Competition Agreements - wslh
http://www.macelree.com/the-top-10-mistakes-with-non-competition-agreements/
======
pklausler
This is a fascinating "how to be evil" article written for bosses who want to
craft NCAs that will stand up in court.

